# Connecting my two computers using ethernet cable



## pistov3 (Oct 20, 2004)

I am trying to connect my desktop (win xp) to my laptop (win vista) to get them working properly. I am getting a "limited or no connectivity" message on my task bar icon, for networks.
I don't know how to change the TCP/IP number. Windows can't help me....as usual.
I will appreciate any help. 

Thank You,

Phil


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Configure the machines as follows.

PC #1:
IP address: 192.168.9.1
Subnet Address: 255.255.255.0

PC #2:
IP address: 192.168.9.2
Subnet Address: 255.255.255.0

Leave the Default Gateway and DNS Server addresses blank.

Make sure any firewalls are configured to put the 192.168.9.x subnet in the trusted zone.

Finally, you'll have to enable fine/print sharing on the machines and actually share one or more folders or drives.

Here's a page that describes the process in detail: http://www.howtodothings.com/computers-internet/how-to-connect-2-pcs-directly


----------



## _McGoo_ (Apr 12, 2009)

If you are using a direct cable, and not a switch, make sure it is a cross-over cable, they seem to be sold as yellow ones a lot, but can be any colour. Normal cable needs a switch.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, with gigabit ports on either machine, they will work fine with either a crossover or plain patch cable.


----------

